# Freshwater Pelican



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Good setup for casting the shorelines all afternoon.
Comfortable seating for two, room for the gear,
great fuel mileage too. This time of year, the action is
hot all day. Crappie are visible feeding at sunrise on top,
bluegills can be heard pecking in the lilypads,
and bass are busting the schools.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

After a passenger change, the action continued...


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

For all involved....


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Easy catching all afternoon, including a 5 lb'er
that I missed getting a photo of...


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Heh! I had one of those. Caught quite a few out of it back then.


----------

